# pierce eisenhower



## LongStep (Aug 4, 2007)

I am climbing Eisenhower to pierce via Edmund trail and the Crawford path. My question is once the Crawford path dumps out onto mt Clinton road is the walk back to the trail head doable? Id hate to exit the trail and have a few hundred feet to climb on pavement.


----------



## Jonni (Aug 4, 2007)

I've driven the Mt. Clinton Road, and it would be doable, but there would about 3 to 4 miles of walking on it (or at least what seems like it). The road stays relatively level for most of it's length, only going up or down maybe 10 or 15 feet at a time. Be careful not to get hit by a car as the road is quite narrow, and there is barely enough room for two cars to pass each other on it.


----------



## threecy (Aug 4, 2007)

In my opinion, that wouldn't be a fun way to end a day of hiking.  Car spot it if you can or do out and back...while it is a nice road, it is narrow and has a decent amount of dips that Jonni described.


----------



## LongStep (Aug 4, 2007)

How is the hike b/w Eisenhower and Pierce on the crawfords path? Maybe i'll go edmunds---->crawford---->pierce---->crawford--->edmonds on down. As long as I wont be hiking a mountain in between Eisenhower and Pierce ill do that.


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 4, 2007)

If you park at Crawford and hike Pierce then Ike, and down the Edmands Path, it's a fairly easy hitchhike back to your car.  Anyone hiking out Edmands Path is going out your way, and I've never had a problem getting a ride.  It helps if you start chatting them up on the summit of Ike and make sure you have a ride before you get to the trailhead.

Otherwise, it's not hard to hitchhike on that road if you look like a hiker.  Most cars are also hikers and they're all going past your car.

http://www.hikethewhites.com/south_pres3/index.html


----------



## LongStep (Aug 4, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> If you park at Crawford and hike Pierce then Ike, and down the Edmands Path, it's a fairly easy hitchhike back to your car.  Anyone hiking out Edmands Path is going out your way, and I've never had a problem getting a ride.  It helps if you start chatting them up on the summit of Ike and make sure you have a ride before you get to the trailhead.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not hard to hitchhike on that road if you look like a hiker.  Most cars are also hikers and they're all going past your car.
> 
> http://www.hikethewhites.com/south_pres3/index.html



ok well thats also on option good to know I have some. thank you.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 5, 2007)

My choice would be to park at the C-Path lot & do the roadwalk first.  (I've done it)  I belive that section is 1.8 miles but it may a closer to 2.  easy quick walking & you could hitchhike to the trailhead too.

col between Ike & Edmands is around 3900 feet or so.  So post iek you would have about a 400 foot climb up to Pierce & if you back, skipping Ike's summit to you would still have to climb about 500 - 600 feet back. (that might be late afternoon when T-storms more probable)


----------



## LongStep (Aug 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> My choice would be to park at the C-Path lot & do the roadwalk first.  (I've done it)  I belive that section is 1.8 miles but it may a closer to 2.  easy quick walking & you could hitchhike to the trailhead too.
> 
> col between Ike & Edmands is around 3900 feet or so.  So post iek you would have about a 400 foot climb up to Pierce & if you back, skipping Ike's summit to you would still have to climb about 500 - 600 feet back. (that might be late afternoon when T-storms more probable)



hiked my first 2 4k'ers today. parked at Crawford and hiked up to pierce over to eisen and down Edmund's. by that time i was descending down Edmund's I was shot. I walked about 1/4 of the way down mt Clinton road and got picked up woohoo. I am sunburn and beat sore, but at the same time happy to finally get some above tree line hiking in. amazing views today.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations, should have warned you that although the trees are growing a bit in the col (my first trip was in 1995) it's still a long time in the sun in a slightly thinner atmosphere which gives a burn quicker than at sea level.   I've picked up some sunburns on the Presidentials myself

(Beach does have more relective rays from water & sand - less than snow in winter but then face/eyes real issue for excessive sun)


----------



## LongStep (Aug 8, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Congratulations, should have warned you that although the trees are growing a bit in the col (my first trip was in 1995) it's still a long time in the sun in a slightly thinner atmosphere which gives a burn quicker than at sea level.   I've picked up some sunburns on the Presidentials myself
> 
> (Beach does have more relective rays from water & sand - less than snow in winter but then face/eyes real issue for excessive sun)



thanks I ended up with some pretty nasty blisters but it is a lesson learned. From now on the pack will have sunblock at all times. Interesting being on the ridge between Pierce and Eisenhower. If you were to climb the Crawford path to the pierce summit is it plausible to hike to Washington on the same path? I could see it taking awhile distance wise, but I'm curious as to how hard the climb would be considering your already 4300ish feet up.


----------



## Jonni (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, it is possible as the Crawford Path continues on to Washington's summit from Peirce and Ike (passing by Franklin, Monroe and the Lakes of the Clouds Hut before finally ascending the summit cone of Washington).


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 9, 2007)

Each way from C-Notch is around 8 miles (.8 sounds familar don't recall if it's 7.8 or 8.8) with most of it above treeline (figure at least 10 above treeline) so exposure to T-Storms is an issue in summer, high wind & cold temps other times.  You would still have over 2,000 feet of gain in there too.  (Saddle between Ike & Pierce is at or below 4,000 feet & LOC is 5050.

A nice walk with a car spot is up Jewell or Cap's Ridge & then south over the peaks & down to C-Notch  If t-storms do hit in late afternnon your escape is Edmonds (a better option than Jewell, Ammo or Caps Ridge)


----------

